# Your high population country visits



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Not cities, but countries: which one of the most populous nations did you visit?

****, you only have 5 min to post a poll, so I lost it AGAIN 

Here would be the list (I was in 3, 4, 5, 8, 11, 14):
1. China: 1 300 000 000
2. India: 1 094 870 677
3. USA: 296 2008 476
4. Indonesia: 219 307 147
5. Brazil: 181 823 645
6. Pakistan: 160 166 742
7. Nigeria: 156 468 571
8. Russia: 144 003 901
9. Bangladesh: 134 792 167
10. Japan: 128 137 485
11. Mexico: 103 872 328
12. Philippines: 84 174 092
13. Vietnam: 82 851 971
14. Germany 82 726 188
15. Turkey: 73 598 181


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

1,2,3,4,10,11,12,13,14


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Not cities, but countries: which one of the most populous nations did you visit?
> 
> ****, you only have 5 min to post a poll, so I lost it AGAIN
> 
> ...


its outdated. Philippines is slightly over 90 million now. 

(1,3, 12) for me.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I know, the US also just broke the 300 border, but "outdated" by 2 years or so don't make them too much different in the end 

Just found another list (mine in bold):
*Rank Country	Population*
1. China 1,313,973,713
2. India 1,095,351,995
*3. United States 298,444,215*
*4. Indonesia 245,452,739*
*5. Brazil 188,078,227*
6. Pakistan 165,803,560
7. Bangladesh 147,365,352
*8. Russia 142,893,540*
9. Nigeria 131,859,731
10. Japan 127,463,611
*11. Mexico 107,449,525*
12. Philippines 89,468,677
13. Vietnam 84,402,966
*14. Germany 82,422,299*
15. Egypt 78,887,007
16. Ethiopia 74,777,981
17. Turkey 70,413,958
18. Iran 68,688,433
19.	Thailand 64,631,595
20.	Congo, Dem. Rep. 62,660,551
*21.	France 60,876,136*
*22.	United Kingdom 60,609,153*
*23.	Italy 58,133,509*
24.	Korea, South 48,846,823
25.	Myanmar (Burma) 47,382,633
26.	Ukraine 46,710,816
27.	South Africa 44,187,637
28.	Colombia 43,593,035
29.	Sudan 41,236,378
*30.	Spain 40,397,842*
*31.	Argentina 39,921,833*
32.	Poland 38,536,869
33.	Tanzania 37,445,392
34.	Kenya 34,707,817
35.	Morocco 33,241,259
36.	Canada 33,098,932
*37.	Algeria 32,930,091*
38.	Afghanistan 31,056,997
39.	Peru 28,302,603
40.	Nepal 28,287,147
41.	Uganda 28,195,754
42.	Uzbekistan 27,307,134
43.	Saudi Arabia 27,019,731
44.	Iraq 26,783,383
45.	Venezuela 25,730,435
*46.	Malaysia 24,385,858*
47.	Korea, North 23,113,019
48.	Taiwan 23,036,087
49.	Ghana 22,409,572
50.	Romania 22,303,552


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

1,3,10,11,14,15,17,19,21,22,23,27,30,32,36,46


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

14, 17, 22, 23, 30, 32


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

For me:

3. United States 298,444,215
5. Brazil 188,078,227
23. Italy 58,133,509
30. Spain 40,397,842
31. Argentina 39,921,833
36. Canada 33,098,932

Wow heh, not too many eh! 

One thing is pretty impressive. Pakistan is reaching the population Brazil had back when I started studying Geography in school. And by that time they had something like 90 million if much? Heh, impressive!


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

schmidt said:


> For me:
> 
> 3. United States 298,444,215
> 5. Brazil 188,078,227
> ...


Impressive? We are well over what the country can handle and we need to slow down otherwise we will keep doubling and tripling! We are at 170 million now!hno:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Only the United States, and the UK, I guess.

The other countries I visited all have small populations.




> 16. Ethiopia 74,777,981


This is higher than I thought. I hear Ethiopia will be in the top 10 by 2050.


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

here is my list:

3. United States 298,444,215
5. Brazil 188,078,227
10. Japan 127,463,611
11. Mexico 107,449,525
14. Germany 82,422,299
15. Egypt 78,887,007
21. France 60,876,136
22. United Kingdom 60,609,153
28. Colombia 43,593,035
30. Spain 40,397,842
31. Argentina 39,921,833
36. Canada 33,098,932
39. Peru 28,302,603
45. Venezuela 25,730,435


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> I know, the US also just broke the 300 border, but "outdated" by 2 years or so don't make them too much different in the end
> 
> Just found another list (mine in bold):
> *Rank Country	Population*
> ...


Spain has got 45,000,000 inhabitants now, NOT 40!!
:yes:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*1. China: 1 300 000 000
2. India: 1 094 870 677
3. USA: 296 2008 476*
4. Indonesia: 219 307 147
5. Brazil: 181 823 645
6. Pakistan: 160 166 742
7. Nigeria: 156 468 571
8. Russia: 144 003 901
9. Bangladesh: 134 792 167
*10. Japan: 128 137 485*
11. Mexico: 103 872 328
12. Philippines: 84 174 092
13. Vietnam: 82 851 971
*14. Germany 82 726 188*
15. Turkey: 73 598 181


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*1. China: 1 300 000 000*
2. India: 1 094 870 677
*3. USA: 296 2008 476*
4. Indonesia: 219 307 147
5. Brazil: 181 823 645
6. Pakistan: 160 166 742
7. Nigeria: 156 468 571
8. Russia: 144 003 901
9. Bangladesh: 134 792 167
10. Japan: 128 137 485
*11. Mexico: 103 872 328*
12. Philippines: 84 174 092
13. Vietnam: 82 851 971
14. Germany 82 726 188
15. Turkey: 73 598 181
__________________


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*1. China: 1 300 000 000*
2. India: 1 094 870 677
3. USA: 296 2008 476
4. Indonesia: 219 307 147
5. Brazil: 181 823 645
6. Pakistan: 160 166 742
7. Nigeria: 156 468 571
8. Russia: 144 003 901
9. Bangladesh: 134 792 167
10. Japan: 128 137 485
11. Mexico: 103 872 328
12. Philippines: 84 174 092
13. Vietnam: 82 851 971
*14. Germany 82 726 188*
15. Turkey: 73 598 181


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rank Country	Population*
1. China 1,313,973,713
2. India 1,095,351,995
*3. United States 298,444,215*
4. Indonesia 245,452,739
5. Brazil 188,078,227
6. Pakistan 165,803,560
7. Bangladesh 147,365,352
8. Russia 142,893,540
9. Nigeria 131,859,731
*10. Japan 127,463,611*
11. Mexico 107,449,525
12. Philippines 89,468,677
13. Vietnam 84,402,966
*14. Germany 82,422,299*
15. Egypt 78,887,007
16. Ethiopia 74,777,981
17. Turkey 70,413,958
18. Iran 68,688,433
19.	Thailand 64,631,595
20.	Congo, Dem. Rep. 62,660,551
*21.	France 60,876,136*
*22.	United Kingdom 60,609,153*
23.	Italy 58,133,509
24.	Korea, South 48,846,823
25.	Myanmar (Burma) 47,382,633
26.	Ukraine 46,710,816
27.	South Africa 44,187,637
28.	Colombia 43,593,035
29.	Sudan 41,236,378
*30.	Spain 40,397,842*
31.	Argentina 39,921,833
32.	Poland 38,536,869
33.	Tanzania 37,445,392
34.	Kenya 34,707,817
35.	Morocco 33,241,259
36.	Canada 33,098,932
37.	Algeria 32,930,091
38.	Afghanistan 31,056,997
39.	Peru 28,302,603
40.	Nepal 28,287,147
41.	Uganda 28,195,754
42.	Uzbekistan 27,307,134
43.	Saudi Arabia 27,019,731
*44.	Iraq 26,783,383*
45.	Venezuela 25,730,435
46.	Malaysia 24,385,858
47.	Korea, North 23,113,019
48.	Taiwan 23,036,087
49.	Ghana 22,409,572
50.	Romania 22,303,552


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ Philippines current population: 90,882,855

*Rank Country Population*
1. China 1,313,973,713
2. India 1,095,351,995
*3. United States 298,444,215*
4. Indonesia 245,452,739
5. Brazil 188,078,227
6. Pakistan 165,803,560
7. Bangladesh 147,365,352
8. Russia 142,893,540
9. Nigeria 131,859,731
*10. Japan 127,463,611*
11. Mexico 107,449,525
*12. Philippines 90,882,855*
13. Vietnam 84,402,966
14. Germany 82,422,299
15. Egypt 78,887,007
16. Ethiopia 74,777,981
17. Turkey 70,413,958
18. Iran 68,688,433
19. Thailand 64,631,595
20. Congo, Dem. Rep. 62,660,551
21. France 60,876,136
22. United Kingdom 60,609,153
23. Italy 58,133,509
*24. Korea, South 48,846,823*
25. Myanmar (Burma) 47,382,633
26. Ukraine 46,710,816
27. South Africa 44,187,637
28. Colombia 43,593,035
29. Sudan 41,236,378
30. Spain 40,397,842
31. Argentina 39,921,833
32. Poland 38,536,869
33. Tanzania 37,445,392
34. Kenya 34,707,817
35. Morocco 33,241,259
*36. Canada 33,098,932*
37. Algeria 32,930,091
38. Afghanistan 31,056,997
39. Peru 28,302,603
40. Nepal 28,287,147
41. Uganda 28,195,754
42. Uzbekistan 27,307,134
43. Saudi Arabia 27,019,731
44. Iraq 26,783,383
45. Venezuela 25,730,435
46. Malaysia 24,385,858
47. Korea, North 23,113,019
48. Taiwan 23,036,087
49. Ghana 22,409,572
50. Romania 22,303,552


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

1. (3) United States 298,444,215
2. (14) Germany 82,422,299
3. (23) Italy 58,133,509
4. (30) Spain 44,708,964
5. (32) Poland 38,536,869


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

1. (10) Japan
2. (14) Germany
3. (15) Egypt (in one week )
4. (21) France
5. (23) Italy
6. (30) Spain
7. (32) Poland
8. (50) Romania


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I think these lists usually update after census, or use projected population clocks, i don't get why people are so anal about the accuracy of the population, it doesn't really matter that much.

Anyway, list from wiki:

```
1.  China    1 317 000 000
3.  USA        301 500 000
10. Japan      127 417 000
11. Mexico     109 200 000
19. Thailand    64 990 000
36. Canada      32 850 000
44. Malaysia    26 900 000
```


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Rank Country Population
1. China 1,313,973,713
2. India 1,095,351,995
*3. United States 298,444,215*
4. Indonesia 245,452,739
5. Brazil 188,078,227
6. Pakistan 165,803,560
7. Bangladesh 147,365,352
8. Russia 142,893,540
9. Nigeria 131,859,731
10. Japan 127,463,611
*11. Mexico 107,449,525*
12. Philippines 89,468,677
13. Vietnam 84,402,966
14. Germany 82,422,299
15. Egypt 78,887,007
16. Ethiopia 74,777,981
17. Turkey 70,413,958
18. Iran 68,688,433
19. Thailand 64,631,595
20. Congo, Dem. Rep. 62,660,551
21. France 60,876,136
22. United Kingdom 60,609,153
*23. Italy 58,133,509*
24. Korea, South 48,846,823
25. Myanmar (Burma) 47,382,633
26. Ukraine 46,710,816
27. South Africa 44,187,637
28. Colombia 43,593,035
29. Sudan 41,236,378
*30. Spain 40,397,842*
31. Argentina 39,921,833
32. Poland 38,536,869
33. Tanzania 37,445,392
34. Kenya 34,707,817
35. Morocco 33,241,259
36. Canada 33,098,932
37. Algeria 32,930,091
38. Afghanistan 31,056,997
39. Peru 28,302,603
40. Nepal 28,287,147
41. Uganda 28,195,754
42. Uzbekistan 27,307,134
43. Saudi Arabia 27,019,731
44. Iraq 26,783,383
45. Venezuela 25,730,435
46. Malaysia 24,385,858
47. Korea, North 23,113,019
48. Taiwan 23,036,087
49. Ghana 22,409,572
50. Romania 22,303,552


----------

